# What Chinese Watch Are you Wearing Today, October 2012



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Jilin HJ1A Meihualu (repainted dial)


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello everybody,

Today Parnis, on a brand new strap Havana, by Sectime.










































































Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

MuDan


----------



## Scottish Steve (Sep 7, 2010)

Poscer 8137M: Miyota quartz mvt, domed sapphire crystal, 37mm stainless steel case, WR30m, double-screwed band: 680 RMB


----------



## Scottish Steve (Sep 7, 2010)

Quick update: the screwed band is not- these are in fact rivets, which I found out when changing the band. Updated pics.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Latest arrival, Fineat Aqua Terra homage:


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello mates,

Today it's time to use my Jaragar M 24, with the new mesh bracelet.










































Have a very nice day,
Luís M


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Today, this wonderful ST25 powered Parnis!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bigrab (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Soki hand-wind skeleton:









My first and cheapest Chinese watch. Never liked the original strap--too big, too cheap. The flat soft brown one is a great improvement.


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

bigrab said:


> Pictures of KS Skeleton Watch


I have the same watch with white dial. A lovely watch, but I don't like the cheap strap, and don't have a better one yet in the 22mm lug width. Should get on that!!!

Les


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

jopex said:


> Latest arrival, Fineat Aqua Terra homage:


I have the same and wear it on a flat soft black strap instead. An amazing cheap watch. I wish the lume on the hands was as good as that on the hour markers!

I never knew it was an homage of anything! Good to know...


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello everybody,

Sub homage for me today, by Parnis.


































Have a nice day,
Luís M


----------



## MariuszD (Nov 16, 2011)

Shanghai


----------



## Scottish Steve (Sep 7, 2010)

Slightly off topic, but this is my latest Chinese acquisition.


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Sub homage for me today, by Parnis.


That is a lovely homage.

One thing I don't like about the Alpha Sub is that the hands are inaccurately too thin. The Parnis and even the humble Bagel capture the hand width of the original more accurately. Indeed, my Bagel Sub gets worn on a NATO and I consider it my most authentic approximation to the Dr. No Sub.

Les


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Fineat Aqua Terra, black dial, on a favorite mid-brown strap:









Paying more attention to this watch ever since learning it is indeed an homage to a renowned model. Still experimenting with straps (I loathe the cheap supplied bracelet). Like it so much I just ordered its blue-dialed sibling. Quickly becoming my favour ultra-cheapie.

Les


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

a very gold coloured Suzhou on a Suzhou nylon strap


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Just arrived! Gold-tone Bagel Day-Date:









The all-gold bracelet seemed a bit much. I am liking these Day-Dates on leather anyway. Here, on a soft flat strap.

Les


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

And it's a Day-Date bingo today! This one, Alpha, SS, on black leather, arrived at post office today:









Frankly, this one doesn't feel any more weighty or solid than the Bagels, despite being twice the price. Time will tell!

Les


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah Omega AT is my grail watch. This was the only homage I could find. Wish watch was made in SS and with better crystal. I would gladly pay more for it if the quality was better.
How's power reserve on yours? Mine drops dead as soon as I take it of the wrist. :-d



Les Wright said:


> I have the same and wear it on a flat soft black strap instead. An amazing cheap watch. I wish the lume on the hands was as good as that on the hour markers!
> 
> I never knew it was an homage of anything! Good to know...


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

jopex said:


> Yeah Omega AT is my grail watch. This was the only homage I could find. Wish watch was made in SS and with better crystal. I would gladly pay more for it if the quality was better.
> How's power reserve on yours? Mine drops dead as soon as I take it of the wrist. :-d


I wish the case were stainless too. The end links on the original bracelet scratched the case and you can see the actual copper-coloured case material underneath.

I had problems at first with the power reserve. The rotor was not moving enough, and when I flipped off the back sure enough the white plastic ring was misaligned and rubbing it. Easy fix. Can't comment on reserve as I haven't put it much to the test. On watches without a screw crown I tend to hand wind anyway.

I have liked this so much I ordered another from the same seller with the blue face. Thanks for stimulating my interest. I never knew it was a homage--just another mushroom cheapie to try that seemed to get good reviews.

Les


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Budlet


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello mates,

Passion by Celsus, for me today.


















































Have a great weekend,
Luís M


----------



## wherezjustin (Sep 20, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Mail call! Today's arrival--Alpha Paul Newman Daytona, black bezel, Ferrari-red dial:









Like most others, I have ditched the vintage-style hollow end-link oyster, in this case in favour of a thick flat strap with deployment clasp.

I love this one so far, but now must have the panda. When does it end?

Les


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello mates,

Today I decided to use one of my Parnis Big Pilot, with a new strap Galaxy, by Sectime.


















































































Have a great weekend everyone,
Luís M


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

memorigin toubillon


----------



## Jefyulo (Oct 4, 2012)

My parnis gmt 2 !


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Since I'm up for some yard work and a little woodworking on this long weekend; I've put away the Dragon King and will be wearing one of my favourite subs...


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Enjoying the Sunday with my Fineat AT homage.


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

jopex said:


> Enjoying the Sunday with my Fineat AT homage.


Lovely strap. I wear my Fineat on strap that cost more than the watch 

Is that the black face or blue face?

Les


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

ntchen2 said:


> View attachment 841270


What is that and where can I get one?


----------



## roubledhomb (Sep 13, 2012)

How perfect is the blue dial with the red strap! congrats


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

dasmi said:


> What is that and where can I get one?


Awesome watch!! And let me add, is it automatic, or quartz? Thanks.

Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks! This strap is still 5$ cheaper then the watch.  It's a blue face verzion of the watch.



Les Wright said:


> Lovely strap. I wear my Fineat on strap that cost more than the watch
> 
> Is that the black face or blue face?
> 
> Les


Thanks mate!



roubledhomb said:


> How perfect is the blue dial with the red strap! congrats


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

On a bracelet for a change...............I like it.


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

www.jiusko.com
积豪潜水表,JIUSKO Watch,200m water resistant
automatic


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Awesome watch!! And let me add, is it automatic, or quartz? Thanks.
> 
> Cheers,
> Luís M


It is automatic

»ýºÀÇ±Ë®±í£¨ÎªÐÖµÜÃÇµ±»ØÐ¡°×Êó£© - ÖÐ¹úÖÓ±í - Ãû±íÍ¨|ÊÖ±íÂÛÌ³|Ãû±íÂÛÌ³|¹ú²ú±í|»³±íÂÛÌ³|×î×¨ÒµµÄÖÓ±í½»Á÷|ÖÓ±íÆ½Ì¨|ÖÓ±íÍøÕ¾|watchlead|ÂÛÌ³|ÊÖ±íÆ·ÅÆ|ÊÖ±í×ÊÑ¶|±íÓÑ¾ãÀÖ²¿|²ØÆ·½»Á÷|Ãû±íÍøÕ¾|Ãû±íÍ¨ÍøÕ¾|ÖÓ±íÂÛÌ³ Ã½Ìå»¥¶¯ Íó±íÖ÷ÌâÉçÇø - Powered by Discuz!


----------



## roubledhomb (Sep 13, 2012)

My personalised blue Fineat 







... with some lamely added lume on the hour finger ...








and a screwing stainless steel back. The original pressure type back was too high.
I am sure no one else has an "electronically timed, diamond tooled, antimagnetic" Fineat 

Since the donor was a dead mass-produced cheap Anglo-Swiss watch from the 70s (with 1 (one) jewel), I also dedicate these pictures to the Swissophil vs Chinophil debate in the other thread


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

Chronotac GMT. Just not sure I'm going to keep it. Might just catch and release.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

44mm pilot watch from ............ 6497 movement. It's on Invicta leather right now, until I can get something nicer for it.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Haven't worn this one in a long time...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This one tonight


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

roubledhomb said:


> My personalised blue Fineat.
> a screwing stainless steel back. The original pressure type back was too high.
> I am sure no one else has an "electronically timed, diamond tooled, antimagnetic" Fineat


I love Fineat anew, especially since learning that they are a pretty good homage to a recent version of the Aqua Terra. Lots of fun experimenting with straps, as I don't particularly like the original cheap bracelet.

But I do agree the original pressure back makes the case too thick. Genuine ATs do indeed have a see-through back, but it lies flatter. I see this as a dressy casual watch, so a 14mm thickiness is not becoming!

Still, awesome watches for $20-25 including shipping--cheaper at times if you catch a sale.

Les


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

jopex said:


> Thanks! This strap is still 5$ cheaper then the watch.  It's a blue face verzion of the watch.


I just ordered a blue dial version. I have gone on a bit of budget strap/buckle/clasp binge of late. I look forward to mixing and matching looks. I think I have mentioned elsewhere that I struggle with getting a good fit with bracelets because of my small wrist, so I am ever researching alternatives. I know that Rolex and Omega purists consider it a scandal to present their watches on anything but the original bracelet, but there are a lot of wearers of the genuine article and our beloved homages who are ever open to alternative looks. For example, I just rewatched Dr. No, and it is obvious that Connery is wearing Cubby Broccoli's Sub on a padded leather strap, not the NATO that we all know from Goldfinger.

Thanks for inspiring in me further interest in this watch. I got one simply because it was the only cheapie auto that got uniformly positive reviews, and I had to have one.

Les


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

saskwatch said:


> Haven't worn this one in a long time...


Wow! I haven't seen a Bagel Datejust on Fleabay. I figured if I wanted one I would go Alpha. Again. This is a lovely looking piece, thought given my present "leather" phase I would see it on leather, like I wear my Alpha stainless DD.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello guys,

This Tuesday, the "anvil", as I like to call it. Parnis U-Boat thousands of feet, homage.










































Have a great day,
Luís M


----------



## roubledhomb (Sep 13, 2012)

Les Wright said:


> I love Fineat anew, especially since learning that they are a pretty good homage to a recent version of the Aqua Terra. Lots of fun experimenting with straps, as I don't particularly like the original cheap bracelet.
> 
> But I do agree the original pressure back makes the case too slick. Genuine ATs do indeed have a see-through back, but it lies flatter. I see this as a dressy casual watch, so a 14mm thickiness is not becoming!
> 
> ...


Be sure, the blue one is _the_ winner. I have the black and the white (silver) - blue variants, too -- the black is plain and somehow boring, the other one is neutral too. The blue one alone has this radiant play of shades. I recently discovered that there are variants even among the same Fineats. The blue Jopex posted had a long strip of lume on the hour hand, mine had a very short, useless strip (and that annoying push-back back). My later ones have a flatter and better screw back.

And about the price -- in the taobao, these are flying around 75-85-100 yuans (what may be even better than the e-bay bargain). It has a quick date setting, a copper case, decent lumed hour markers, and the original bracelet feels substantial -- so I really wonder how this watch could fell into the cheap category.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Les Wright said:


> Wow! I haven't seen a Bagel Datejust on Fleabay. I figured if I wanted one I would go Alpha. Again. This is a lovely looking piece, thought given my present "leather" phase I would see it on leather, like I wear my Alpha stainless DD.


Thanks! I've had it for more than 2 years. Maybe they're no longer available?


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Zhongshan


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

On the wrist today...


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Bagel gold-tone DD on brown leather:









Really enjoying this until the gold plating or paint starts to fail...


----------



## wherezjustin (Sep 20, 2012)

merl said:


> This one tonight
> View attachment 842506


Who makes this watch? It looks great!


----------



## roubledhomb (Sep 13, 2012)

Shanghai R3 







so far the ugliest Chinese mechanical from a "real" (non-mushroom) brand.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

ZuanShi


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Retrograde with Seagull 2505 movement - one of my favorites !


----------



## BrunoGeuth (Aug 6, 2012)

This watch looks very like my Alias Kim AK Homme 155!


----------



## tomjoad (Jul 18, 2011)

Les Wright said:


> I love Fineat anew, especially since learning that they are a pretty good homage to a recent version of the Aqua Terra. Lots of fun experimenting with straps, as I don't particularly like the original cheap bracelet.
> 
> But I do agree the original pressure back makes the case too thick. Genuine ATs do indeed have a see-through back, but it lies flatter. I see this as a dressy casual watch, so a 14mm thickiness is not becoming!
> 
> ...


Do you know any sellers on eBay which still carry them? Did a search on eBay and I couldn't find any! Might need to pick one up!

Thanks!


----------



## roubledhomb (Sep 13, 2012)

try him (hope no rules broken):
LUXURY Automatic Mechanical Wrist Watch Mens Date BLUE | eBay
LUXURY Automatic Mechanical Wrist Watch Mens Date BLUE | eBay


----------



## tomjoad (Jul 18, 2011)

roubledhomb said:


> try him (hope no rules broken):
> LUXURY Automatic Mechanical Wrist Watch Mens Date BLUE | eBay
> LUXURY Automatic Mechanical Wrist Watch Mens Date BLUE | eBay


Thanks so much... I've got one coming... and a Bagelsport on the way.... I have a problem. LOL.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Kenshiin (Oct 9, 2012)

Beautiful dial and casing, and strap looks amazing! Still having trouble taking a liking to this type of crown design though.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

A $17 Jaragar Santos 100 homage on an Alpha Radiomir Chrono homage strap. The Jaragar's stock strap was awful. Very thin, cardboard/plastic fake leather with a croc pattern.









The watch is actually really fun! It has a 30+ hour power reserve and runs fine. The sweep is pretty smooth and the case is stainless steel. The dial was misaligned when I got it, but the watch is easy to open and I had it realigned after fiddling with it for about ten minutes.


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow that Jaragar sure looks amazing, good choice.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Eyki W8465G for me today. NATO is from Crown and Buckle. Noticed when I took the photo that I had set the date one day behind.









No wrist shot. I'm camera shy.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

wherezjustin said:


> Who makes this watch? It looks great!


Thanks! Its a seagull 1963 reissue. You can find loads of info on wus on this one.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A DIY Zuanshi B.b-) It has a French watch case that fits well.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello Guys,

Today I'll use my MM homage, on a brand new strap Havana, by Sectime. Yes, I have changed it again!


































































Have a great weekend,
Luís M


----------



## Defiant4Ever (Dec 28, 2011)

Wearing my Hanzhong. It is sitting alongside my other blingy watch: bi-metal, white gold and s/s, with diamond markers, cost me $6525, if I remember correctly. Obviously, the gold- bezel VCM with diamond markers is worth more. My insurance company has said that I cannot reveal the price.


----------



## xingfenzhen (Aug 20, 2011)

The ST5, new finally in black leather band... The mesh just isn't comfortable.








before


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I continue with the replacement of straps, in some of my on watches. This time was my big red Parnis, who received this brand new strap, Grand Panor, by Sectime.

Here is the before and the after, so you can see the difference.

*Before:

*

































*After: (Meanwhile I also eat the cakes, and drank the whole glass of milk.)*










































































Have a great weekend,
Luís M


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I continue with the replacement of straps, in some of my on watches. This time was my big red Parnis, who received this brand new strap, Grand Panor, by Sectime.
> 
> ...


Such a huge watch, somehow you're able to pull it off!


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

snaky59 said:


> Such a huge watch, somehow you're able to pull it off!


Yes indeed, it is a big watch, but for me they are 50mm of pleasure ...b-)

With regards,
Luís M


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

I also have that 50mm
You just unscrew to remove the strap?

I ordered a silicone strap but dont know about the quality, it was only a few $ with free shipping.

im also awaiting the 55mm version, but dont know how good this watch will look with mesh bracelet.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ultra affordable today. $9 shipped. The included strap wasn't bad but was a bit small for my 8.25" wrist.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Dragon King again


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

Second on the Sea-Gull Dragon King. Have been switching between two leather straps--brown and black--today.

















This is a new arrival for me, and so I posted some early impressions here and on the dive watch forum:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/sea-gull-dragon-king-some-early-impressions-761920.html


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

My newly arrived Parnis Yacht Style Automatic.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

deluded said:


> My newly arrived Parnis Yacht Style Automatic.


What's the strap lug width on that one?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

dasmi said:


> What's the strap lug width on that one?


It's an odd size, 23mm unfortunately. I squeezed a 24mm rubber strap in there.


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

Wearing this K&S been a royal pain stopping at 25 sec every minute then the keyless works fell apart gears everywhere ended up putting a 3 year old Goer movement in works perfect now and the movement is better finished as well with blued screws etc. on a Fleiger off the bay original band was total garbage.










Kev


----------



## plaverty (Dec 2, 2011)

Shamelessly retro . . .









Oh yes, wrist shot









Need we guess the movement?









Paul


----------



## plaverty (Dec 2, 2011)

For those who did not like the Ingersoll Crow (perhaps, too retro?), let's try on the Silverado:



























Paul


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Fineat for monday...


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A Beijing Shuangling with a 'new' case. Another DIY project watch. The original case back fits the new case well.|>


----------



## roubledhomb (Sep 13, 2012)

wilon (veyron) WL2001







test period, plastic cover still on. 
 Besides the sporty look, I found it entertaining to have a mechanical hommage to a popular swiss quartz watch. And it does hack.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

roubledhomb said:


> wilon (veyron) WL2001
> 
> test period, plastic cover still on.
> Besides the sporty look, I found it entertaining to have a mechanical hommage to a popular swiss quartz watch. And it does hack.


Poor Tissot! You got a 'Bay link for that one?


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Today, Parnis...


----------



## roubledhomb (Sep 13, 2012)

Negakinu said:


> Poor Tissot! You got a 'Bay link for that one?


Quartz watches are just cheap and boring, aren't they? 

I did it through Taobao, search "Wilon威龙 2001g" 
Wilon/


----------



## Doperst (Jun 24, 2012)

I like it


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Alpha Paul Newman, red dial, on a new double-stitched strap with deployment clasp:









This is so far about the most I have spent on a strap (about $27 including shipping from Spain, plus a few dollars more for the clasp), but the look is s good it is well worth it.

Les


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Rodina sub-seconds, sapphire sandwich, 38mm, modified St16, winding non-hacking, no date, with nice finish. A modernist German family adopts a Chinese baby sister.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

DIY 上海


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

Some new ST5s.....can't decide which one to wear :-d.


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Alpha Splashmaster in blue, on new navy strap from Sectime:


----------



## Akatyay (Oct 16, 2012)

Where would one order one of these Fineat watches Les?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

skywatch said:


> Rodina sub-seconds, sapphire sandwich, 38mm, modified St16, winding non-hacking, no date, with nice finish. A modernist German family adopts a Chinese baby sister.


...with a Russian name. :-s


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Haven't worn this one for months (too many watches I guess)





































A friend of mine (who knows that I like Chinese watches) noticed my watch today and asked for a closer look. She was delighted to see such a definitively Chinese-looking watch. She was even more delighted to discover that, like her, it was born in Guangdong Province.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Tao on the wrist today. On time for my flight... ;-)


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> Tao on the wrist today. On time for my flight... ;-)


Looks great!


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Shancheng


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello mates,

Today with my cheap jaragar.










































Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## revad (Aug 8, 2010)

Perpetual. Got it from a member of the forum, I dig the twist in the minute hand


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

Taking a cue from Michael's gold-accented watch, here is one I haven't worn for a while. Sorry, watch monogamy just doesn't work for me


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Dragon king on my wrist today. Waiting for a 22mm NATO meanwhile I crudely used an 18mm to try it out. Love the look! I think a mesh bracelet is next. 

I haven't rotated another watch for almost 2 months. I think this breaks a record! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Forgot to attach. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phil McCrackenn (Jul 25, 2012)

BaoLiLong 46mm Pilot Chrono. 12-hr sweeping-second-hand quartz chronograph.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I should try taking some new photos of this one some time.










I love the authentic Chinese style of this watch.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All,

I love a good and cheap Chinese watch, so for me today, Big Pilot homage, by Parnis of course.


































Have a great weekend everyone,
Luís M


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

deluded said:


> Looks great!


thank you !


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Shanghai 1120


----------



## CheapThrills (May 16, 2012)

*Fineat*



Akatyay said:


> Where would one order one of these Fineat watches Les?


At least these Fineats are available at eBay:
Luxury Mens Automatic Mechanical Self Widing Wrist Watch Date Blue Black White | eBay

Too bad they cannot be found through Searching "Fineat" at eBay. Took a while to find...
Same thing with Bagelsports.


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

*Paul Newman!*

Tonight's arrival! Alpha Paul Newman, Panda, Black-Bezel, reddish-brown croco strap from Sectime:


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Paul Newman!*



Les Wright said:


> Tonight's arrival! Alpha Paul Newman, Panda, Black-Bezel, reddish-brown croco strap from Sectime:
> 
> View attachment 853006


Very nice Les!

These have to be one of the absolute best mechanical chronograph bargains to be had anywhere.
And they look awesome


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Paul Newman!*



Pawl_Buster said:


> Very nice Les!
> 
> These have to be one of the absolute best mechanical chronograph bargains to be had anywhere.
> And they look awesome


I ordered only the head (they chopped $22 off the price, and I probably could've offered lower) as I am up to my ears in straps to try. I wish I had gotten this one instead of the red-dial one, as I think it looks more elegant and really coordinates better with whatever I might wear. The red one is bolder, and it is fussier to match with a strap. The only thing I don't like about these hand-wind chronos is they don't hack. Since I discovered hacking, I have been sort of obsessed with accuracy (not a good thing, since I killed a Bagel Sub trying to regulate it). But given the look and the lovely chronograph function, I can be quite happy with setting it to ±30s and letting it rip...


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Paul Newman!*



Les Wright said:


> I ordered only the head (they chopped $22 off the price, and I probably could've offered lower) as I am up to my ears in straps to try. I wish I had gotten this one instead of the red-dial one, as I think it looks more elegant and really coordinates better with whatever I might wear. The red one is bolder, and it is fussier to match with a strap. The only thing I don't like about these hand-wind chronos is they don't hack. Since I discovered hacking, I have been sort of obsessed with accuracy (not a good thing, since I killed a Bagel Sub trying to regulate it). But given the look and the lovely chronograph function, I can be quite happy with setting it to ±30s and letting it rip...


I too prefer the cream dial model.

Hacking is nice but it is over rated. When I set my non-hackers; I just point the minute hand to where it corresponds to the second hand and note the offset. That way; the second hand will cross 12 o'clock when the minute hand is pointing directly at the appropriate minute marker. If my seconds hand is, for example; 7 seconds behind the atomic clock; I just mentally add or subtract from that -7 seconds by whatever shows next time I check it. This is just as accurate as if you had hacked the seconds hand to 12 o'clock...unless you suffer from short term memory loss ;-)


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: Paul Newman!*

Hello everybody,

My Chinese for today, is this one:


































Have great week,
Luís M


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Bao Xuan


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

My latest MOD b-)


----------



## jcamposwpg (Dec 29, 2011)

Alpha GMT coke boy!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All,

This Tuesday, I'll wear one of my Big Pilot homages, by Parnis










































Have a very nice day,
Luís M


----------



## danmdan (Oct 23, 2012)

I recently started to collect Chinese watches, and so, from a very new member, here is what I will be wearing today - one of my favorite watch styles, the Karrusel ---


----------



## danmdan (Oct 23, 2012)

The karrusel in this movements rotates every 12 hours, so the tiny tri-angular indicator (seen in the above picture at the 1 o'clock position) acts as a 12-hour hand, and the 5 divisions on the outer ring give 12 minute indications. The large hand above the carriage aperture is the hour hand. The clock to the right of the aperture can either repeat the carriage time indication, or be set to a second time-zone.

Pulling the stem to the handset position then turning one direction allows setting of the karrousel and hour hand, and rotating in the opposite direction allows setting of the second time zone.

If any member is looking for one similar - try fleaBay ! - enter "Calvaneo" in the search box.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Another day with the _DNA-RUST_ mod b-)


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Reno said:


> My latest MOD b-)


Quite a transformation since the last time I saw it (months ago in Affordables). Excellent!! |>|>|>


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Shanghai sunrise


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

saskwatch said:


> Quite a transformation since the last time I saw it (months ago in Affordables). Excellent!! |>|>|>


Thanks saskwatch 

Well, it was in interesting process, even if the result is not what I expected ;-) mostly because the alloy may not be _brass_ (it has the same color than _copper_ :think: ) and was very hard to work with.

The plating was really hard to _peel_, as well (there's a lot of _remains_ of it, actually)

A fun experience in the end :-!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Reno said:


> Another day with the _DNA-RUST_ mod b-)


Very inspiring!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Negakinu said:


> Very inspiring!


;-)

I was bored to wait for a satisfactory _steampunk watch_, so I decided to build one :-d


----------



## roubledhomb (Sep 13, 2012)

Reno said:


> ;-)
> 
> I was bored to wait for a satisfactory _steampunk watch_, so I decided to build one :-d


hahaha, this is the real positive attitude  
congrats! though ... why you have not kept the small seconds hand, instead of the central seconds hand? 
but anyway, I envy your courage to do that with a watch (-case and -face).


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

roubledhomb said:


> hahaha, this is the real positive attitude


:-d a really _desperate_ attitude, I'd say !

;-)



> congrats! though ... *why you have not kept the small seconds hand, instead of the central seconds hand? *
> but anyway, I envy your courage to do that with a watch (-case and -face).


Well, this was the plan&#8230; but unfortunaltely, the small second decided to fly off the desk :-x and end its course on the carpet&#8230; never could find it back o|


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello mates,

Today on my wrist, the XL PO homage, by Parnis.


































Have a great day everyone,
Luís M


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> Today on my wrist, the XL PO homage, by Parnis.
> 
> ...


What are the case dimensions and lug width on that? And where did you get it?


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Zhen Zhu


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

dasmi said:


> What are the case dimensions and lug width on that? And where did you get it?


Hi Dasmi,

The dimensions are: 53mm from lug-to-lug, and 42mm of diameter, on the bezel (excluding the crown).

I bought it here: Parnis watch station, but you're not going to get lucky, because they are sold out, and discontinued for quite some time.

Nevertheless, try and good luck.

Best regards,
Luís M


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Today, sporting the terrific "Tao" :-!


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Beijixing day/night


----------



## pala10 (May 29, 2012)

Les Wright said:


> Fineat Aqua Terra, black dial, on a favorite mid-brown strap:
> 
> View attachment 838784


Where can these be ordered from?


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

pala10 said:


> Where can these be ordered from?


Ebay.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All,

Today with Passion, by Celsus, on a brand new mesh bracelet, by strapcode.com.










































































Have a great weekend,
Luís M


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Finally got my properly sized NATO strap in. The Dragon King has continued to be my daily watch since I received it in late July! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Looking good!
Wearing mine today







Still on the original bracelet. Have a sailcloth strap incoming though.


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

merl said:


> Looking good!
> Wearing mine today
> View attachment 858959
> 
> Still on the original bracelet. Have a sailcloth strap incoming though.


Sounds interesting, remember to put up some photos! I am embarking on a DIY leather strap for mine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Zhongshan 8 deer


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

aron said:


> Sounds interesting, remember to put up some photos! I am embarking on a DIY leather strap for mine.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Will do, hopefully next week.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All,
For me today, Parnis pam style.










































Have a great weekend,
Luís M


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

Splashmaster on a rally strap that is impatiently waiting for my (hopefully) soon to be arriving Daytona.


----------



## Kenshiin (Oct 9, 2012)

This arrived a couple of days ago! Macro on the DSLR camera wasn't working so a mobile phone pic for now. Really happy with the watch


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

Sea-Gull Dragon King. I usually try to rotate through my collection, but sometimes on a quiet day, I'd put this one on for the hell of it. It's very unique.


----------



## mcotignola (Oct 29, 2011)

My new sea-gull


----------



## xingfenzhen (Aug 20, 2011)

Beijing Zhungu-6, got it from a forum member.
Took it to a bunch of rides in great america today, it survived! Didn't skip a beat (can't say that for myself though), still in sync with cellphone not out a second in error.


----------



## zhang (Oct 2, 2012)

MariuszD said:


> Shanghai


I really want to have a nice watch like this. Anyone could help me to have or show me where I can get it?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

This one today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

An updated photo showing the new strap:


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Songshan


----------



## supersong115 (Jun 15, 2011)

1963 re-issue


----------



## MariuszD (Nov 16, 2011)

Supersong115, great photo!

And here is my Alpha


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Today, had a taste for Parnis...


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Xihu with _autumn moon over calm lake_ caseback -- better late than never ;-)


----------



## supersong115 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks MariuszD! You have a very handsome Alpha


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

The Dragon King


----------



## Phil McCrackenn (Jul 25, 2012)

Frankensteined stainless / "DIY PVD"-case Parnis Chrono:


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

BlingBagel Today:



















regards,

Martin


----------



## Sebas_H (Aug 20, 2012)

Love the Steel Bagelsport! Nice watch.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Sebas_H said:


> Love the Steel Bagelsport! Nice watch.


Dank je


----------



## wtb2612 (Oct 31, 2012)

First post. Hello. AK Homme on a Hadley Roma.


----------



## juzkimmi (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Little known Cosco special the Artrons....with NN2813, says Pawl Buster.....amazing watches! quite accurate, auto and handwinder...


artrons by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All,

For the last day of the month, I chose this one:










































Happy Halloween everyone,
Luís M


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

^^ What clasp is that?


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This one today







See you next month!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

This one:



















Regards,

Martin


----------



## chronoman23 (Oct 25, 2012)

My favourite 12 USD (free shipping) watch. Tongji with auto-winder that actually works !


----------



## megalaxy (Nov 19, 2012)

Simple but classic style! I like it !!!


----------

